# Holder cancels graduation speech amid protests



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Holder cancels graduation speech amid protests*

By Alana Goodman
Published April 25, 2014
Washington Free Beacon
Facebook859 Twitter457 Gplus0
Attorney General Eric Holder canceled a speech to a graduating class of police cadets in Oklahoma City on Thursday, after crowds of Oklahomans flocked to the ceremony to protest his appearance. 
Protest organizers said Holder's planned speech to the law enforcement graduates was "inappropriate," and argued that the attorney general has failed to uphold the law himself.

"A lot of people just felt that it was very inappropriate for this man, with his track record, to speak to law enforcement officers that demand and expect to be backed up by the government working on behalf of the citizens, not against the citizens," State Rep. Mike Turner (R.), who is running for U.S. congress, told theWashington Free Beacon. 
Turner said Holder has flouted the law when it comes to illegal immigration, the "Fast and Furious" gunrunning scandal, and the Second Amendment.

http://www.foxnews.com/politics/201...ation-speech-amid-protests/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Awesome. Never seen protests against an attorney general... Gig is up Holder, the nation hates you.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

Michelle canceled her speech as well. Truly the most embarrassing whitehouse ever


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

pahapoika said:


> Michelle canceled her speech as well. Truly the most embarrassing whitehouse ever


Almost forgot. She was getting protested too!


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Ahh HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA HA......Shitbirds! Merica waking up!?!?


----------

